# I need help- Nigerian Dwarfs Anonymous



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

:help: Hi my name is Addie and I am addicted to nigerian dwarf goats :ROFL:

Okay we are really done buying goats for awhile and closing the herd.....(I know I have said that about 3 times already :doh: oh...yeah..... and we have one doeling reserved from Poppy Patch already for next year.... :greengrin: ) but if we dont have enough to work with here I quit!

anyway...here they are:

Fairlea Gertrude: "Trudy" http://www.proctorhill.com/gertrudepage.htm A really terrible picture- need to get a new one

and TX Twin Creeks Trace of Silver: http://www.proctorhill.com/traceypage.htm

And I guess you could call this a new addition.....we will be breeding her and keeping a doe kid if we get one, and then she will up for sale.
Fairlea Luna Moth : http://www.proctorhill.com/lunapage.htm
No pictures of her yet though


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am absolutely no help - I just bought 4 new ones~~~ :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: (technically 7 - but have traded 3 already!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hi my name is Addie and I am addicted to nigerian dwarf goats


 :ROFL:

We all ...have the addiction.....don't feel bad...if we didn't ...I think ...there would be something wrong with us...LOL :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful does!! Can see why you couldn't turn them down!

After the terrible flood we had last Winter we have been focusing on keeping the numbers small enough to all fit in the trailer in case of another evacuation. Our stock trailer is 32ft long so luckily it fits a lot of goats!
Was proud I sold a yearling last week I didn't even really want to sell. This lady has been wanting her really bad and I finally just decided ok. She will be shown and they has a smaller herd so she will get more attention from what she gets here so it is a good thing.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

As long as they are beautiful...that's my excuse! LOL!

They are gorgeous girls and you are VERY lucky!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys- we pick Luna and Tracey up this weekend :leap: 

Thats good Shannon! If you werent so far away- I saw a few on your site that I would have liked to get my hands on, but I will just be patient until my doeling ( ray: ) arrives next year 

:greengrin: I just sold a buck that wasn't for sale either- they inquired and I gave them a price I couldn't say no to, and they picked him up last night along with another doe that was for sale, so that's how I justify my new girls.... :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on the lovely new additions! And the reservation for a doe from Poppy Patch. Shannon does have some awesome goats!

I wish we had the room for more. . . so many that I want but can't have. :sigh:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

I heard some where :shades: Some additics are also enablers :ROFL:

Todd


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh come on, where would you get that crazy idea :idea: :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am also addicted.....but so far DH has kept it in check. 9 is enough for the space I have them in, though I try like crazy to remind him that only 4 of my 6 does are producers :wink: He worries about their health and over crowding as well as time issues to enjoy and care for them as I work fulltime. Of course he's right but I'd still like to have an even numbered herd :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

See my hubby is just as bad as I am...he is the one who actually brought home the first two goats ever onto the farm, and now look....I blame him :angel2: :lol:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh wow!!! I LOVE the chocolate ones :drool: VERY pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh if ONLY my husband were to purchase me a REALLY nice goatie..... LOL! That would be the day that you all would bury me from death by shock!!! :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Okay I was happy with the few I had until hubby went looking for a buck. Now we have 4 new bucks, 5 new does and 3 more comming. Addie see what you have created.... :help: I need counseling. How many babies can you squeeze on RMFarms?
I donno but we will have 13 bred does by the middle of next year. I will be going GOAT CRAZY. ray: for me

Bonnie


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

ProctorHillFarm said:


> See my hubby is just as bad as I am...he is the one who actually brought home the first two goats ever onto the farm, and now look....I blame him :angel2: :lol:


 And if I remember it right I was almost banished to the couch for bringing them home! Now look at This! Now MY herd of goats were taken over by the wife and kids!......At least she still lets me play with them. lolol :slapfloor: :slapfloor:

As for you bonnie and todd- If I remember it correctly :scratch: We met at a certain herd dispersal sale and you were laughing as I got beat up and down by four of the wildest goats I ever tried to get in the truck....You could have run! :ROFL:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

We couldnt run. We were laughing so hard. :ROFL: 

Well if we hadn't met then we wouldn't have such good goatie friends. And then I wouldnt have Tassa or Aspen, MB and Kauboi. My little buck herd led by Grampa Icky. Of course I would not have learned all that I have and have such great people to guide me on my adventures in the goat world. Run you say.....Never. I love seeing Todd work and it is a challenge on who will pick out the next one. So far he is up on me...Wait until next year............

What our hubbys get us into.....Who would ever thought that goats could be such fun :dance:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

I am lucky to have a family who is involved in the goats as well. My brother used to have a Lamancha herd in 4-H but the minute he was out of 4-H all his Lamanchas were suddenly mine like overnight. Although he did take a job for a couple years milking and feeding for a dairy after that. Guess the difference was he got paid to do it. He has a 5-acre property of his own now but I still haven't been able to talk him into getting some goats again yet.

This is the blog by the lady we are selling the yearling doe to- http://lifebeyondthesidewalks.blogspot.com/ Sometimes it is the goat who picks their people. Wendy came out to pick out a different doe but that little doe picked her out and wouldn't let her look at any other doe in the yard. Think she knew she would get spoiled rotten for life if she went home with her! I wasn't prepared that day to sell her but after seeing Wendy and her goats at Puyallup fair I knew we would be so lucky to have her take this little girl home.
Can also read about the Puyallup fair on her blog(so funny!) Wendy's beautiful little dry yearling Herron Hill CJ Cora Belle surprised her by going Jr. GCH. Didn't surprise me at all. She is gorgeous! I was a proud Mom too as Cora Belle's sire is Poppy Patch RC Captain January(brother of our Lil Miss Broadway).

Olivia how is your little girl doing? We still have both of her sisters. Can't choose between them so we still have both.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

She has a neat blog, I can definitely see why you would sell to her. 

Our little doe from you is doing great! She has grown a lot and looks nice. She certainly sticks out in our herd, color-wise. I know for sure she will look even better with another year of growing and maturing out. I ended up letting my brother have her because she just took to him and he loves her a lot.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Funny how some animals whether be goats, dogs or whatever just take to certain people. 
We will be breeding at least one of her sisters soon for Spring kidding. The first daughter of his has already been bred before she went to CA.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooh, I am excited to see his daughter's udders!  "Poppy" (her barn name) grew really fast and is bred now, can't wait to see her udder!  Unfortunately, it's going to be a winter kidding, so I am just hoping for some decent weather this winter.


----------



## irisflowerz (Jan 2, 2010)

I am terribly addicted to Nigerian Dwarfs. I started last year with a full size Oberhasli Doe and she is wonderful. I love her to peices, but she is very large and I have to leash her to bring her to the milking stand. She pulls badly like a very large dog. I have a back injury and so it was hard on that. I found Nigerian Dwarves and have been in love ever since. I lost both my first Nigerians this winter, to freak accidents, but have two does and a buck (one of the does is bred) coming as soon as the weather clears. I also have a boer/angora cross who was very sick at about six months old and it stunted his growth. He is a year old now, but still very small compared to my mother's full size angora bucklings. So, he is more of a pet, and he has health problems so I am constantly nursing him, but he has just as much personality and has become quite accustomed to being a "house" goat. Luckily we live in a 100 year old farmhouse with hard wood floors and can protect his areas with plastic.

My stepfather has had sheep for many years and this year he also fell in love with my Nigerians and is the reason we are getting the new adults this spring....he has decided that the size and personality of them is more desirable than his sheep.

Some pictures of my babies:









Clare-Bear the Oberhasli (Clara). We are hoping she is preggers.









Banji and Blaze *lost both this winter* but am purchasing Banji's mother and had another doe bred to his father.









My little Banji (passed away about two weeks ago)









Walnut, the boer/angora cross I mentioned. He enjoyed his New Years cracker which had a bit of cream cheese on it. He got the cream cheese all over his face.


Gina


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats,I really like Trudy.  I also am a big fan of that chocolate color,so pretty!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I understand...I bought two wethers and they are SOOOO sweet-then two weeks later I had two does that are AWESOME!! Both are potentially bred and will hopefully have kids in the spring/summer. I've been actively perusing websites looking for a new buck so they can be bred again later...I would love more....they are AWESOME!!


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi my name is Connie and I'm an addict! :wink: ND are the best!!! It is not all my fault. It was really a 4H project gone wild. I started with two and now.......well, I am not counting.

Then, oh my, don't talk about the show world. I am addicted to that too!

Then, its the goat people.......LOVE THEM! They are the only people that can listen to me go on and on about goats and then they can't wait to tell me about theirs. Madness I tell you!

I don't want help, I will just take day by day and love every minute!! :laugh: 

Connie


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ok i'm joining,,, do we stand and say our names and then confess ,,
are there 12 steps?
no no no I cant do it,, I cant!!!!!
gotta have my nigerians.. its my new drug of choice..
someone gave me 4 last summer then someone else gave me some mixed and we bred the first two does from that first batch..
gave away the adults from the second batch 
found the ranch where the first four came from,, bought three more does
then found three does on craig's list and have a mixed doeling from the second batch and a doe from the last group going out to Denver in March... 
you know its kinda like the new puppy smell.. every body loves it..
but this is a whole nother planet.. 
I got to be there right after the first kid was born,, then left to go in side for supplies.. came back,, second was on the ground,, I think that was when I got hooked,, three days later..two more kids which I actually got to help with the delivery.. pics to follow


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

that lil black and white buck,, is the one I got to help with the delivery,, he was huge and momma was screaming for help.. her first set of kids.. I mean he was in there....his name is Maxi and his sister's name is Mikki I didnt get to disbud them but they will be taken care of as soon as my hubby comes home to help catch them and a neighbor who is seriously way more experienced with goats is going to handle the problem,, he has dehorned kids before with great results..Maxi will also be nipped,, no more jingle bells..they were born the last weekend of October...


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

silvergramma- Goaties look like they are spoiled a little?? That couldn't be possible, could it?

Thanks for sharing pics! Just precious.

Connie


----------

